# Chainfire's DSLR Controller on the Nook Color



## johnmac1952 (Nov 7, 2011)

With the recent release of Chainfire's DSLR Controller I was able to get it to work on my Nook Color.
Running CyanogenMod 7 on the SD card and installing the Nook Color Tweaks. The Color
tweaks enable the USB Host Mode and therefore the DSLR Controller worked. I hooked it up to
my Canon T2i/ 550D and it worked brilliantly. The only warning message I got was that
I should change the application memory from 32m to at least 123m. Reading the FAQ from
the DSLR Controller web site I found that going into the /system/ build.pro and changing the
dalvik.vm.heapsize in "Additional_Build_Properties" and the error was gone after a reboot.
I was able to use the complete DSLR program. Hats off to Chainfire for his great program!!!!


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Any luck running this with the Nook Color ICS CM9 and a Canon 5D Mark II?
I am useing the Nook Tweeks app to enable USB host but sk far no luck finding the camera.

Getting this to run on the HP Touchpad with CM9 would be a dream... but I think the lack of hard wired USB host takes me out of the game.

Anyone have any luck with CM9 and these two devices?


----------



## johnmac1952 (Nov 7, 2011)

All I have is a T2i and the latest cm9 on the nook works with the dslr controller program. I use the usb cable that came with the camera and a female / female adapter to connect it to a stock usb cable attaching it to my Nook. Turn on the camera, attach the cables and go into the Nook Tweaks to turn on the usb host mode. For me it found the dslr program automatically and I was able to pick it and use the program with no problem.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

